# Rubik's Cube Plush



## antoine24 (Nov 15, 2010)

According to ICv2 a company named Toy Vault is making Rubik's Plush items:

http://www.icv2.com/articles/news/18772.html


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 15, 2010)

Its not fully functional, no fun.


----------



## Owen (Nov 15, 2010)

Wrong color scheme too...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2010)

Owen said:


> Wrong color scheme too...


 
Absolutely - that yellow face should be green!


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 15, 2010)

i thought you used japanese?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> i thought you used japanese?


 
Nope - mirrored Japanese.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 16, 2010)

ohh, so kind of like my sq1 colour scheme (although i dont think anyones knows my colour scheme)


----------

